# does anyone know why Timeshareforums.com TS4MS is down?



## billymach4 (May 20, 2009)

Went to view the latest postings and I get a maintenance page.? :annoyed:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 20, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> Went to view the latest postings and I get a maintenance page.? :annoyed:




Bill,
  I just PM'd BF and others. It was up early this a.m. (Eastern time), but down soon thereafter.
  Am waiting to hear back.
  B.


----------



## billymach4 (May 20, 2009)

let me make some phone calls...I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 20, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> let me make some phone calls...I will let you know what I find out.



Thanks !
Have to wonder, so maybe a PM if you think that's a more secure way to go ?


----------



## catwgirl (May 20, 2009)

I am going through withdrawals.    :hysterical:


----------



## Avery (May 20, 2009)

The site crashed at 8:45 am eastern time. Administrators are working on it, but it's expected to be down most of the day today.


----------



## Luanne (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I was wondering too.


----------



## billymach4 (May 20, 2009)

Spoke to Frank as well.

Either they have been hacked. 

Server problem.

Database problem. 

But will be down into the evening. 

Oh well. Since in am in SoCal, I must now go to the Beach


----------



## Keitht (May 20, 2009)

I'm also suffering severe withdrawal symptoms.  I have 3 t/s sites I visit each evening and I'm currently missing 1/3rd of my fix.


----------



## Quarterbore (May 20, 2009)

We are at an impass as I am traveling for work today and I have limited access to the server and Frank likewise is not able to get in and address things.  The database is fine but it does look like someone may have been trying to hack the site and it is going to take some time to go through the logs to figure out where the problem came from and just what they may have tried to do.  It is also possible that it is just a server issue that needs to be addressed but we need to get full backups post-issue so that we can identify the source of the problem.

After that, we will roll-back the server files to a backup with a recent database copy and do any upgrades that are available while the site is down.  Right now I have no estimate on how long this may take as we really don't know yet if we had a hacker going after the files or database or if simply there is a server issue that needs to be addressed and I can do a lot from my blackberry but admin a server via blackberry is a tough one.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 20, 2009)

If this is hacking, I'd be more than pleased to offer my legal services gratis.  
Just for the joy of it.

Although internet law is not the area of law I practice, I have colleagues. 

This is a punishable offense and can be easily tracked. 


B.


----------



## JoeMid (May 20, 2009)

SBB maybe?


----------



## geekette (May 20, 2009)

JoeMid said:


> SBB maybe?



Only if he's as smart as he thinks he is, and I highly doubt that.


----------



## barndweller (May 20, 2009)

> Only if he's as smart as he thinks he is, and I highly doubt that.



:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2009)

please keep it on topic.

Added note, if it was truly a deliberate attack on the site, then thats just sad.  These sites exist to help people, despite any differences the "groups" may or may not have...when it comes down to it they do a service to every timeshare owner who finds them.  

I hope that its something minor and you are back up and running soon without any loss of information.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 20, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> please keep it on topic.
> 
> Added note, if it was truly a deliberate attack on the site, then thats just sad.  These sites exist to help people, despite any differences the "groups" may or may not have...when it comes down to it they do a service to every timeshare owner who finds them.
> 
> I hope that its something minor and you are back up and running soon without any loss of information.



Thank you Brian and the administrators & moderators for letting us post here with TS4Ms updates.
It is truly gracious of you and much appreciated.
Best,
Beags


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 20, 2009)

Good thing we have more than one timesharing site to communicate through.
Both bring same & different things to the plate.

B


----------



## thinze3 (May 20, 2009)

*Ts4ms*

Their shopping site is still open.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 20, 2009)

Quarterbore said:


> We are at an impass as I am traveling for work today and I have limited access to the server and Frank likewise is not able to get in and address things.  The database is fine but it does look like someone may have been trying to hack the site and it is going to take some time to go through the logs to figure out where the problem came from and just what they may have tried to do.  It is also possible that it is just a server issue that needs to be addressed but we need to get full backups post-issue so that we can identify the source of the problem.
> 
> After that, we will roll-back the server files to a backup with a recent database copy and do any upgrades that are available while the site is down.  Right now I have no estimate on how long this may take as we really don't know yet if we had a hacker going after the files or database or if simply there is a server issue that needs to be addressed and I can do a lot from my blackberry but *admin a server via blackberry is a tough one*.



You need to switch to an iPhone.  Didn't you know there was an app for that?  LOL.


----------



## Icarus (May 20, 2009)

The stuff about SBB is really uncalled for, no matter what you think of the guy.

-David


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2009)

agreed, please keep this on topic...as I requested earlier.


----------



## pedro47 (May 20, 2009)

This is a very sad story. But we still have the best t/s web site up and running.  Thanks to Brian and all his support staff.


----------



## GrayFal (May 20, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> agreed, please keep this on topic...as I requested earlier.


It certainly has been a challenging   few days in Timeshare BBS Land .... let's hope all sites are up and running as normal by tomorrow.


----------



## ricoba (May 20, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> we still have the best t/s web site up and running.  Thanks to Brian and all his support staff.


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2009)

I would hope that Forums subscribers would be as generous with their space should anything happen to Tug. Thank you Brian for being so magnanimous.


----------



## lawren2 (May 20, 2009)

icydog said:


> I would hope that Forums subscribers would be as generous with their space should anything happen to Tug. Thank you Brian for being so magnanimous.




We would be more than happy to reciprocate if the need ever arises.

We thank Brian for this thread in our time of need and always ALWAYS the TUG family is welcome at www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## Quarterbore (May 20, 2009)

We would absolutely welcome TUG members to hang out at TS4MS if we were in opposite positions.  

As for the site, we were hacked and the server has a ton of misc files that were uploaded between 08:22 server time and 09:42 server time this morning when the server started showing errors.  I am in the process of backing up all the changed file to try to see if it can help me find how they got in or what they were trying to do.

The database as I indicated before looks fine.

I expect we may be down for the rest of the day before I can be sure that I have identified everything that got changed.  I have also updated the "Under Construction" page to link here so everybody can find what little updates we can share.

Thanks for allowing us to post here!


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2009)

lawren2 said:


> We would be more than happy to reciprocate if the need ever arises.
> 
> We thank Brian for this thread in our time of need and always ALWAYS the TUG family is welcome at www.timeshareforums.com



For anyone on Tug?? :ignore:


----------



## lawren2 (May 20, 2009)

icydog said:


> For anyone on Tug?? :ignore:



Is that warranted or on topic Icydog?

I was ignoring the other cheerleaders in this thread that seem to think that a timeshare site being pulled down by a hacker is a good thing.
:annoyed: 

We have our differences but many are a member of BOTH sites and there are reasons for that. 

We always welcome TUG members.


----------



## Icarus (May 20, 2009)

lawren2 said:


> Is that warranted or on topic ...



It would have been ok if you hadn't taken the bait.

-David


----------



## 3kids4me (May 20, 2009)

Icarus said:


> It would have been ok if you hadn't taken the bait.
> 
> -David



Only if you subscribe to the view that a tree falling in the forest only makes a sound if you hear it.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 20, 2009)

icydog said:


> For anyone on Tug?? :ignore:




Well, of course. All are welcomed, especially those who conduct themselves in accordance with the site policies are warmly invited. 

As over here.  

Both sites are striving for the betterment and enrichment of timesharing and timeshare travel.
Wonderful !


----------



## ricoba (May 20, 2009)

lawren2 said:


> I was ignoring the other cheerleaders in this thread that seem to think that a timeshare site being pulled down by a hacker is a good thing.:annoyed:



Who here was cheering?  I don't see anyone doing that?


----------



## grest (May 20, 2009)

Wanted to add my thanks..
Connie


----------



## ArtsieAng (May 20, 2009)

I too would like to thank Brian for offering TS4M's this thread. That is a very gracious, and kind gesture. I know that all at TS4M's greatly appreciates your generosity.  Certainly, Frank & Ken  would reciprocated your kindness if the need ever arouse.


----------



## Icarus (May 20, 2009)

3kids4me said:


> Only if you subscribe to the view that a tree falling in the forest only makes a sound if you hear it.



the problem here is that no tree fell.


----------



## Icarus (May 20, 2009)

Just how many administrators does TM4MS have?

It sounds like there's at least a dozen, maybe more.

-David


----------



## barndweller (May 20, 2009)

We've only heard fromone that I can see. What role are you playing, David?


----------



## Bwolf (May 20, 2009)

FWIW, I was on-site at timeshareforums somewhere around 7:15 am and everything seemed just fine.  

Hope you catch the culprit.


----------



## GrayFal (May 20, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Just how many administrators does TM4MS have?
> 
> It sounds like there's at least a dozen, maybe more.
> 
> -David



Just like TUG - there is a "Brian" and then the support staff and mods.... although on a smaller scale.

You have no idea how much goes on behind the scenes at both sites to keep things running smoothly....
There have been 'challenges' on both sites the past few days ....coincidence??? I don't know. But hopefully it will all blow over.

And most members are 'dual affiliated'


----------



## applegirl (May 20, 2009)

I think both sites are great although I am more steady here on TUG, because if I was on both sites I don't think I'd ever get anything done!

I think the cheerleaders were just for support of TUG, not happy that the other site got hacked.  That of course is not a good thing and I hope they straighten it all out soon.

Janna


----------



## GrayFal (May 20, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I'm also suffering severe withdrawal symptoms.  I have 3 t/s sites I visit each evening and I'm currently missing 1/3rd of my fix.


I received an email earlier today from one of our 'dual' members traveling in Paris inquiring about the problem .....it is amazing how much these sites have become 'home' to so many of us.


----------



## geekette (May 20, 2009)

*I like em both*

For different reasons.  Both attract great people and there is much to do and see on both sites.  It's like needing 2 different medications for your addiction.  and, ya know, still not be cured.  

of course anyone is welcome on either site.  we're all part of a larger community and we generally do good in the world.  

Yes, Thank You, Brian.  For all that you do.


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2009)

applegirl said:


> I think both sites are great although I am more steady here on TUG, *because if I was on both sites I don't think I'd ever get anything done!*
> 
> I think the cheerleaders were just for support of TUG, not happy that the other site got hacked. That of course is not a good thing and I hope they straighten it all out soon.
> 
> Janna


My problem exactly as I spent way too much time in both forums and I like them both.  I also appreciate what the moderators do at each forum. They are all volunteers and without them a forum would turn into chaos pretty quick which is really sad because we are not little kids but *grown-ups*.


----------



## Icarus (May 20, 2009)

barndweller said:


> We've only heard from one that I can see.



there's certainly been more than one person offering up TM4MS for Tug use in this thread, but I assume there's really only one owner/admin of the site.

-David


----------



## Hoc (May 20, 2009)

Bwolf said:


> FWIW, I was on-site at timeshareforums somewhere around 7:15 am and everything seemed just fine.



Oh, so *you're* the one!


----------



## jackio (May 20, 2009)

I, too, would like to add my thanks to Brian and TUG for the graciousness shown not only us "dual affiliated" folks but the others as well.


----------



## ArtsieAng (May 20, 2009)

Icarus said:


> there's certainly been more than one person offering up TM4MS for Tug use in this thread, but I assume there's really only one owner/admin of the site.
> 
> -David



I am not an owner/administrator at TS4M's, but I feel very confident that both Frank & Ken would be more than happy to reciprocate Brian's kindness, if Tug was ever in need. That's the kind of people that they are.


----------



## cruisin (May 20, 2009)

Another big thank you, this is very cool of you Brian!


----------



## Aussiedog (May 20, 2009)

*lots of server problems lately*

Last week gmail was down and then Time Warner Cable Business Class email was down, both due to "something going wrong" that led to no one's password being recognized - authentication errors.  Our IT guy was working his tail off.

I know there is a virus going around that it being spread at the website level and wonder if this is related or if this is a real human hacker who picked the TS4M site.

In any event, I am also so appreciative of the redundancy we have in the timeshare world.  Love both sites!

Ann


----------



## Pat H (May 20, 2009)

I was really bummed this morning when I couldn't get on. Had to go to work and thought for sure it would be up when I got home. So sorry that the site was hacked. I, for one, don't believe in coincidences. I sure hope you catch whoever did it.

I'm sure if the roles were reversed, TS4UMS would have no problem allowing TUG to post updates there.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 20, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> I am not an owner/administrator at TS4M's, but I feel very confident that both Frank & Ken would be more than happy to reciprocate Brian's kindness, if Tug was ever in need. That's the kind of people that they are.



  Well said, Angela and further to that I will add this.
  In fact, if this site was ever hacked into, knowing Ken and Frank as we do, I have no doubt they'd be some of the first ones to offer assistance and helpful information as to the what & hows of how the breach occurred as well as tracking down those responsible. 
    This will be an easy one.


----------



## Kay H (May 20, 2009)

Brian,
You are very generous to offer your forum for the purpose of updating members of another forum.  Hats off to you.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2009)

not interested in turning this into an us vs them debate, there is no need for that here on tug or anywhere for that matter.

I hope you get the site back up and running soon, and im very sorry that this appears to have been done deliberately.

Hopefully your hosting provider can be of some assistance in finding out the source, and preventing it in the future.


----------



## Quarterbore (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Brian!

The site is running again and I have posted an update here:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...ng-again-thanks-your-patience.html#post321485

The server was hit by sometype of software that simply wrote huge files to the server and it wrote something like 14,000+ of them.  I have a lot to do to try to understand how they got in but the site is working again and we will work on changing the locks better very soon.

Thanks Again for allowing us to post updates here.  Our door is always open to you in return if you need a place.

Ken


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2009)

Glad you are all back up and running!


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2009)

Brian as far as I'm concerned you went above and beyond. I'm proud to be a Tug member.  Thanks for everything you do to make this a classy board.   You rock!!


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> Hopefully your hosting provider can be of some assistance in finding out the source, and preventing it in the future.


 
Or else it's time to switch hosting providers... seriously. Glad to see TS4MS is back in operation!


----------



## bigfrank (May 21, 2009)

*Thank You Brian*

I want to thank Brian for keeping our members updated. I myself have been busy all day and this was the first chance I had to come over here to say thank you.
  Many do not know but there have been many times when we both give each other tips on whats going on behind the scenes. We also have worked together to get rid of a member and we even offered a software that helped that Ken came up with, Not sure if Tug ever used it or not.
 Tug was down a few months ago and we used Timeshareforums to give updates on Tug as well. 
  BTW David there are 2 owners myself and Ken But we try to make everyone feel as it is there site. We try to maintain a more open free to post any thing but at times this as some may have just seen is not always to good. 
Brain thanks again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2009)

That's very nice, Frank, I am sure every person feels welcome on your site, with such nice people over there.


----------



## Icarus (May 21, 2009)

bigfrank said:


> BTW David there are 2 owners myself and Ken But we try to make everyone feel as it is there site. We try to maintain a more open free to post any thing but at times this as some may have just seen is not always to good.
> Brain thanks again.



Sometimes I think I have too much time on my hands.

You know I think you're a mensch, Frank. It's always good to see you, no matter which board it's on.

-David


----------



## bigfrank (May 21, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Sometimes I think I have too much time on my hands.
> 
> You know I think you're a mensch, Frank. It's always good to see you, no matter which board it's on.
> 
> -David



Thanks David it is always my pleasure to chat with you no matter where it is. Wish I had more time to spend on both sites as I used to but right now life is very hectic. I need,  you know whats that called, Oh I remember a vacation real bad.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's very nice, Frank, I am sure every person feels welcome on your site, with such nice people over there.



Why, thank you !


----------



## Bwolf (May 21, 2009)

Hoc said:


> Oh, so *you're* the one!



I can only wish to have that capability.   But I'd use it wisely, of course.


----------



## GrayFal (May 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's very nice, Frank, I am sure every person feels welcome on your site, with such nice people over there.


Sadly Cindy, there are situations on every site that the general membership is never aware of.

Brian had to resort to publicly posting on your thread "Where's XXX....." about the abuse/mis-use a specific member had on this board. Most time, the general membership does not know if there has been specific restrictions of posting privileges or actual banning of posting members.
These situations are never taken lightly and usually are a result of compiling LOTS of data to support the reason behind the suspension/ban. As was mentioned by Big Frank, there is software that makes sites aware of patterns of behaviour....I am not a 'teckie' but am certainly aware we are not out there alone  - that's how online advertisers make their money by tracking what we do online!

As I said, most sites strive to keep their members happy and those who abuse the privilege of the site off the site without the general membership knowing ..... no need for a public outing or embarrassment unless things get extreme.


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Sadly Cindy, there are situations on every site that the general membership is never aware of.
> 
> Brian had to resort to publicly posting on your thread "Where's XXX....." about the abuse/mis-use a specific member had on this board. Most time, the general membership does not know if there has been specific restrictions of posting privileges or actual banning of posting members.
> These situations are never taken lightly and usually are a result of compiling LOTS of data to support the reason behind the suspension/ban. As was mentioned by Big Frank, there is software that makes sites aware of patterns of behaviour....I am not a 'teckie' but am certainly aware we are not out there alone  - that's how online advertisers make their money by tracking what we do online!
> ...



Do you think this was necessary? Cindy is an active and very supportive member of Tug. I don't think she, nor I, was treated fairly on timeshare 4ms. Your tracking devices only serve one purpose. They support your theories so you can act as you want. I analogize this to a witch hunt. I can get specific if you want me to.


----------



## swift (May 21, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Sadly Cindy, there are situations on every site that the general membership is never aware of.
> 
> Brian had to resort to publicly posting on your thread "Where's XXX....." about the abuse/mis-use a specific member had on this board. Most time, the general membership does not know if there has been specific restrictions of posting privileges or actual banning of posting members.
> These situations are never taken lightly and usually are a result of compiling LOTS of data to support the reason behind the suspension/ban. As was mentioned by Big Frank, there is software that makes sites aware of patterns of behaviour....I am not a 'teckie' but am certainly aware we are not out there alone  - that's how online advertisers make their money by tracking what we do online!
> ...





icydog said:


> Do you think this was necessary? Cindy is an active and very supportive member of Tug. I don't think she, nor I, was treated fairly on timeshare 4ms. Your tracking devices only serve one purpose. They support your theories so you can act as you want. I analogize this to a witch hunt. I can get specific if you want me to.



Please, lets not start this guys. Let move on and be thankful that we have both sites up and running for all to enjoy.


----------



## GrayFal (May 21, 2009)

swift said:


> Please, lets not start this guys. Let move on and be thankful that we have both sites up and running for all to enjoy.


Agreed, that was not my intent....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2009)

My comment was misunderstood, I believe.  I think many things that happen on the internet are misunderstood, and that is such a shame.


----------



## Keitht (May 21, 2009)

As a regular user, contributor and helper on both sites I'm delighted to see the supported being provided and offered between the two.

PS.  Somebody who shall remain nameless was so intrigued / curious about a third t/s site that I visit they actually PM'd me to ask which one it is.  So in case any others are fighting the urge to ask, it's the UK's best timeshare site www.timesharetalk.co.uk.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2009)

*What's The Sceptered Isle's 2nd Best ?*




Keitht said:


> UK's best timeshare site www.timesharetalk.co.uk.


For Brits (& Commonwealth) only ? 

Or are Yanks welcome too ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GrayFal (May 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My comment was misunderstood, I believe.  I think many things that happen on the internet are misunderstood, and that is such a shame.


And mine was misunderstood as well - I was refering to the thread u started and Brian's response http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=723621&postcount=27


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2009)

no idea what any of this has to do with the thread at hand, but it needs to stop.


----------



## Keitht (May 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> For Brits (& Commonwealth) only ?
> 
> Or are Yanks welcome too ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Everybody is welcome.  We even let BigFrank in there on occasion, but maybe we should keep quiet about that.


----------



## thinze3 (May 21, 2009)

*Someone must be howling at the moon.*

There must be a change in the planet alignments this week. Everyone (including me) is having fun with sarcastic responses and poking jabs at old friends. 

Brian, bear with us a couple more days and the alignment will change.


----------



## geekette (May 21, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Everybody is welcome.  We even let BigFrank in there on occasion, but maybe we should keep quiet about that.



Or maybe let him sneak in under an assumed identity?


----------



## geekette (May 21, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> There must be a change in the planet alignments this week. Everyone (including me) is having fun with sarcastic responses and poking jabs at old friends.
> 
> Brian, bear with us a couple more days and the alignment will change.



Yeah, I normally can better contain my sarcasm.  

I'm ready for a long weekend.  Mem day we are not closed, but I'm burning a vacation day for it and tomorrow, so my weekend starts Tonight.

I figure by Tuesday, most will be back to normal and we'll all join hands and sing.

well, ok, maybe not...


----------



## bigfrank (May 21, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Everybody is welcome.  We even let BigFrank in there on occasion, but maybe we should keep quiet about that.



I believe I am still a mod there as is the owner of Timesharetalk a mod on our site. We have helped each other but then he disappeared because he is to busy.

 Brian I did not start this thread but I am going to PM the starter of this thread to request the locking of it. We are on line again and I do not see any reason for any other discussions on it here that can help, 
 If you want to discuss it further you know where we are and you are all welcomed to post or join and have a Cigar or glass of wine with us and Chat OY. 

Brian Thanks again.


----------



## Hoc (May 21, 2009)

To that, I say: Amen.


----------

